# ANZSCO code 261111 Business Analyst Education



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot of people in Pakistan/India think that a core Computer Science degree would meet the education criterion for ANZSCO code 261111 Business Analyst. It seems we are wrong. In Australia business analysts have a specialized degree called Bachelor of Business Systems. Some programs being offered at Australian universities are as follows:

Bachelor of Business Systems | Undergraduate Degrees | Bond University | Gold Coast, Australia

Bachelor of Business Information Systems (3333) - Undergraduate Course - Information Technology - Monash University Handbooks 2011

RMIT - Business Information Systems – Bachelor of Business

http://victoria.theiiba.org/download/presentations/AppliedDegreePresentationIIBA_EdEvent_POST.ppt

I hope this will help others avoid the pitfall I fell into when applying for assessment!!!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lahorimunda said:


> A lot of people in Pakistan/India think that a core Computer Science degree would meet the education criterion for ANZSCO code 261111 Business Analyst. It seems we are wrong. In Australia business analysts have a specialized degree called Bachelor of Business Systems. Some programs being offered at Australian universities are as follows:
> 
> Bachelor of Business Systems | Undergraduate Degrees | Bond University | Gold Coast, Australia
> 
> ...


Hi Lahorimunda,

Thanks for sharing, it's really helpful.
Would like to know if you have any idea--How would an SAP consultant be categorized: Say if one is SAP Business warehouse Consultant (similar to Datawarehouse), Can he be categorized as Systems analyst? Your views plz....Though I know that category depends upon responsibilities..but when we think about a SYSTEMS ANALYST, It just strikes in mind "a guy with 10+ years of ezp or so"......So i was wondering if an SAP consultant who is not a programmer but he is techn--functional...Should be a Systems Analyst Or Analyst Programmer...
Thanks,
-Baljin


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I think the best bet for a SAP specialist would be to apply for '261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS NEC' with specialization as SAP. Does anyone else have anything to add to this??


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

lahorimunda said:


> A lot of people in Pakistan/India think that a core Computer Science degree would meet the education criterion for ANZSCO code 261111 Business Analyst. It seems we are wrong. In Australia business analysts have a specialized degree called Bachelor of Business Systems. Some programs being offered at Australian universities are as follows:
> 
> Bachelor of Business Systems | Undergraduate Degrees | Bond University | Gold Coast, Australia
> 
> ...


So would that mean.. that we can apply under skill category (in group B atleast) if we have a computers or electronics and communication degree??


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

happ said:


> So would that mean.. that we can apply under skill category (in group B atleast) if we have a computers or electronics and communication degree??


I think yes, but you will need the higher level of experience required by Group B.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

leptokurtic said:


> I think yes, but you will need the higher level of experience required by Group B.



I have been positively assessed as SYSTEMS ANALYST . I am from India with Electronics and communication engineering with 4.5 years of SAP exp.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> I have been positively assessed as SYSTEMS ANALYST . I am from India with Electronics and communication engineering with 4.5 years of SAP exp.


Thanks leptokurtic and baljinsi for your response

I hold more than 6.5 years of experience with a degree in electronics and communications

Baljinsi, did you go through skill groups or RPL? did u do it by yourself or you took some agents help?

thanks again...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Baljinsi.. i just tried to look at all the posts you have made in different threads... I think you have already discussed a lot of relevant things in this forum... looks great and helpful to me.. I will go through them for my questions as well...

I am sure i would get most of my questions answered there.. but if in case i dont get complete information in there... i might bother you sometime with my questions 

Thanks again!!


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

i did bachelor of computer science but qualified for ict business analyst...luck me then


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

ronz17 said:


> i did bachelor of computer science but qualified for ict business analyst...luck me then


How much experience do you have?


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> How much experience do you have?


3 years and 10 months


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ronz17 said:


> 3 years and 10 months


Go ahead--If you have studied similar kind of subjects in your bachelor degree while comparison to your job responsiilites.

if you are not sure on above, wait for 2 more months and then apply---make sure that your whole exp is similar to relevant ANZSCO.

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

happ said:


> Thanks leptokurtic and baljinsi for your response
> 
> I hold more than 6.5 years of experience with a degree in electronics and communications
> 
> ...


4.5 Years of exp means NO RPL--- it was just skill grp A


----------



## ronz17 (Apr 28, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Go ahead--If you have studied similar kind of subjects in your bachelor degree while comparison to your job responsiilites.
> 
> if you are not sure on above, wait for 2 more months and then apply---make sure that your whole exp is similar to relevant ANZSCO.
> 
> Thanks


i got it already 
i am looking for WA state sponsorhip... does my experience good enough for them?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi leptokurtic - just resurrecting an old thread  - do you think ACS will count non computing courses for Business Analyst - such as organizational behavior and economics? (Personally, I think these courses are important for any analyst working in an enterprise environment....)

Anyway, I looked at Bond University's subject matter and those courses are on there and the whole degree is approved by ACS. I just wonder if they're counted or only those courses that are technical.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Hi leptokurtic - just resurrecting an old thread  - do you think ACS will count non computing courses for Business Analyst - such as organizational behavior and economics? (Personally, I think these courses are important for any analyst working in an enterprise environment....)
> 
> Anyway, I looked at Bond University's subject matter and those courses are on there and the whole degree is approved by ACS. I just wonder if they're counted or only those courses that are technical.


Hey stormgal!!!

The official language in the DIAC document: http://www.acs.org.au/public/SKA/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf seems to suggest they are SOLELY interested in the ICT content of your degree. Relevant excerpts from Section 6:



> Course units will be assessed according to the ICT content and whether units are highly relevant to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code.





> A Graduate Diploma or Masters degree that does not require an ICT major degree level qualification or equivalent for entry, being substantially undergraduate in content, must
> • Contain a minimum of three semesters
> • Contain a minimum of twelve units
> • Contain two semesters of full-time equivalent ICT content
> ...





> ICT Major
> For an AQF Diploma or an AQF Advanced Diploma or overseas equivalent, the ICT content must be at least 50%.
> ICT Minor
> For a minor (sub-major) for a Bachelor degree the ICT content must be at least 20%.
> ...


So they seem solely interested in ICT content. You should go closely through Section 6 of that document and see how your quals chalk up against their criteria. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with Leptokurtic... 

As per my understanding of the section 6 you would need to count the ICT relevant subjects and see what % that accounts for.. and accordingly you would need to chose a group (A/B/C).

I have electronics and communication degree and i think i can atleast apply under Group B as i hold at least 20% of ICT subjects and 6 Years of relevant experience.

"A minor (sub-major) in ICT 
not highly relevant to the 
nominated occupation"

hope my understanding is correct.. Please correct me if I am misunderstanding any aspect of this section..

Thanks!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

happ said:


> I agree with Leptokurtic...
> 
> As per my understanding of the section 6 you would need to count the ICT relevant subjects and see what % that accounts for.. and accordingly you would need to chose a group (A/B/C).
> 
> ...


Ok, here's what I'm asking:

Lets say that I am a graduate of Bond University in Australia and my program is, "The Bachelor of Business Systems". Although it's an IT degree (approved by ACS), I can actually complete the whole program without doing 60+% of IT-related courses. For instance, if I chose these courses:

University Core Subjects (Required by University) (4)
1. Communication Skills - *non IT*
2. Knowledge and Society *non IT*
3. Cultural and Ethical Values *non IT*
4. Strategic Management *non IT*

IT Subjects (10)

1. Analysing and Designing Information Systems 
2. Database Management
3. Systems Design 
4. Systems Thinking
5. E-Business
6. Business Intelligence and Data Warehousing
7. Technology Management
8. Business Systems and Processes
9. Strategic IS Management
10.Business Processes/IT in Operations


IT Capstone Project (*8* courses related to Business to make up for the "Commercial Stream" requirements) (will not list them here as none of them are IT-related) * 8 entire courses that are non IT*


One subject in:

1. Accounting Theory -*non IT*

And 2 electives - also *non IT*


So that totals to: 

15 *non IT* courses and only 10 IT courses. My transcripts would only contain near 50% of IT-related courses. BUT, if a person is applying for a Business Analyst code, then I would think that ACS should not discount this degree, because being a successful business analyst should not only entail how to "program a computer" but should give the analyst a more "rounded" education in a business setting, which includes interaction with not only technical functions but people and the way organizations work. 

Point in case, one can implement the most advanced IT system in an organization, but if the organization's cultural environment is not ready for it, you can actually do more damage than good.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

happ said:


> I agree with Leptokurtic...
> 
> As per my understanding of the section 6 you would need to count the ICT relevant subjects and see what % that accounts for.. and accordingly you would need to chose a group (A/B/C).
> 
> ...



I believe electronics and communications is still considered an ICT degree so you can apply under group A. There's someone from India as well who has the same degree as yours who has been successfully assesses under group A.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/64098-sharing-acs-status-95.html#post582771


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Ok, here's what I'm asking:
> 
> Lets say that I am a graduate of Bond University in Australia and my program is, "The Bachelor of Business Systems". Although it's an IT degree (approved by ACS), I can actually complete the whole program without doing 60+% of IT-related courses. For instance, if I chose these courses:
> 
> ...


Well, I am no specialist so I can give you my own humble opinion. Which is that ACS would simply follow the procedure as they have outlined in the official documentation. No matter whether you are doing this from an OZ university, they will follow the criterion they have chalked out and if you don't satisfy it, your app will be refused.

I do think you should email ACS and ask, but I am quite sure that answering your question would be about as complex for them as evaluating a formal app so they might only provide a general guideline. Getting evaluation from a good migration agent might also be worth its while. Best of luck!!!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> I believe electronics and communications is still considered an ICT degree so you can apply under group A. There's someone from India as well who has the same degree as yours who has been successfully assesses under group A.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/64098-sharing-acs-status-95.html#post582771


Hey.. Thanks for replying and posting the example as well...

I am to an extent convinced that I can apply under group A.. but just to be on safer side I am still thinking i should apply for Group B.. 

would there be a difference if I apply under group B.. as I have enough experience to qualify under group B as well... I mean, Is there a difference in the way the two groups are processed ??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> Well, I am no specialist so I can give you my own humble opinion. Which is that ACS would simply follow the procedure as they have outlined in the official documentation. No matter whether you are doing this from an OZ university, they will follow the criterion they have chalked out and if you don't satisfy it, your app will be refused.
> 
> I do think you should email ACS and ask, but I am quite sure that answering your question would be about as complex for them as evaluating a formal app so they might only provide a general guideline. Getting evaluation from a good migration agent might also be worth its while. Best of luck!!!



Here's what's on the same website from Bond U:

Professional Recognition

*The Bachelor of Business Systems program is accredited by the Australian Computer Society (ACS) at Professional level.*

Professional Outcomes

*You will have the knowledge and skills to support initial career options, like being a business analyst*, and the foundation of knowledge to ultimately become a Chief Information Officer or Chief Operating Officer.

~


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey.. Thanks for replying and posting the example as well...
> 
> I am to an extent convinced that I can apply under group A.. but just to be on safer side I am still thinking i should apply for Group B..
> 
> would there be a difference if I apply under group B.. as I have enough experience to qualify under group B as well... I mean, Is there a difference in the way the two groups are processed ??


I believe the difference between group A and B is the number of years of relevant experience required for the assessment.


By the way, I'm also an electronics and communications engineering graduate and I just got a +ve assessment under group A.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> I believe the difference between group A and B is the number of years of relevant experience required for the assessment.
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm also an electronics and communications engineering graduate and I just got a +ve assessment under group A.


cool.. thats great.. 

Did you apply against business analyst role?? did you have enough experience to qualify for Group B? If you had, why did you apply through group A and not Group B..

I have enough experience to qualify for Group B as well, would you suggest me to go through Group A or B?

Thanks a Tonn!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Here's what's on the same website from Bond U:
> 
> Professional Recognition
> 
> ...


Well it is possible they treat 'accredited' programs differently. You can - AND SHOULD - try and send in your application and let us see what is the result. I suppose with the information available this is the best we can do? Remember, all this discussion comes up ONLY IF you have very little experience. If you have 6+ years experience, you are good anyways!!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> Well it is possible they treat 'accredited' programs differently. You can - AND SHOULD - try and send in your application and let us see what is the result. I suppose with the information available this is the best we can do? Remember, all this discussion comes up ONLY IF you have very little experience. If you have 6+ years experience, you are good anyways!!!



oh noo lolol, I wasn't asking about myself.  I have submitted my application already. My degree is in MIS, but it is catered around business.

As far as having 6+ years experience, I'm not sure, someone here was reanalyzed as, "programmer developer" after submitting for business analyst even though they had 14 years of experience


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> oh noo lolol, I wasn't asking about myself.  I have submitted my application already. My degree is in MIS, but it is catered around business.
> 
> As far as having 6+ years experience, I'm not sure, someone here was reanalyzed as, "programmer developer" after submitting for business analyst even though they had 14 years of experience


NOT overall experience, but rather experience in the occupation you are nominating. Anyways, how's the progress on your app then? This would be going off-topic so DO start a new thread and keep us updated!! Or maybe you could put the updates on the wildly popular ACS thread??


----------

